# Mesprit VS Uxie VS Azelf



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Yarnchu (May 10, 2009)

They all suck. Give me Mew.

...If I have to choose, Azelf, just cause I like blue.


----------



## Bombsii (May 10, 2009)

Uxie..


----------



## spaekle (May 10, 2009)

I think Azelf is the coolest looking, but I never have bothered with actually catching those. I always faint them so I can move on and get my National Dex. :\


----------



## Not Meowth (May 10, 2009)

Azelf.
Dunno why.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 10, 2009)

Uxie.

Just look at its _head_! And it can erase your mind.


----------



## Alxprit (May 10, 2009)

I like Uxie 'cause he's smart.


----------



## Jetx (May 10, 2009)

whoo, go Uxie :D

Azelf is just stupid and Mesprit sucks, basically.


----------



## Invader Palkia (May 11, 2009)

Azelf, he's got the best shiny form too. ^^


----------



## Coloursfall (May 11, 2009)

Azelf, mostly because I used her on a team in one of my Diamond runthroughs. Uxie runs close second though.


----------



## Aethelstan (May 11, 2009)

I'm going with Azelf because I like its concept art the best.


----------



## Aisling (May 11, 2009)

I'd complain as to why Uxie is so popular and Mesprit so unpopular, but when it comes down to it, I can't decide which I like better between those two...

My favorite is probably Azelf, though. Mine has captured my heart with his chance great nature and IVs and I use him often. I don't think I could've gotten a better Azelf if I were trying.

My main conflict with choosing a favorite here is I also relate them to Revolutionary Girl Utena characters (because their hairstyles match) and while I like those characters a certain way I may not like their Pokemon counterparts as much... but I want to.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (May 16, 2009)

I have Mesprit in my personal army. It is the most balanced out of the three, with a solid defense, attack, and speed. I could care less about sprites; their function on the battlefield is more important.


----------



## Taliax (May 16, 2009)

Azelf because I said so. :P


----------



## Zoltea (May 16, 2009)

In all reality, in a battle, Azelf would most likely win simply because it has such high attack stats.


----------



## Aisling (May 17, 2009)

Zoltea said:


> In all reality, in a battle, Azelf would most likely win simply because it has such high attack stats.


Agreed. If it has good speed IVs/EVs and a Special Attack IV of more than like, five, defenses won't matter. You strike first, you OHKO. If you don't OHKO... either you should have switched or you'll live to at least strike a second time.
Mesprit... could be utilized in a different way maybe, but compared to Azelf it's second-best in sweeping for sure.


			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> Excessive balance can often lead to a Pokémon falling into disuse, in favor of more focused alternatives. However, in Mesprit's case those balanced stats allow it to be more versatile than the likes Cresselia and Azelf. One of Mesprit's great selling points is the potential to counter three of the biggest threats in OU, and thanks to moves like Stealth Rock, Thunder Wave, Reflect, and U-turn, it can provide some good support to a team.


----------



## Gardevoir Goddess (May 17, 2009)

Mespirit is the least evil of the three.. I'm not a fan of this trio. But, at least Mespirit doesn't look real bad.


----------



## Psyburn (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone else get a "sonic heroes" vibe from them sort of? I can't help but look at mespy without thinking "fool stole knuckles's haircut"


----------



## Noctowl (May 18, 2009)

Azelf is cool, I guess.


----------



## Elfin (May 18, 2009)

Forget them! MEW ROCKS!!
Okay, Mesprit. It has dreadlocks! What's not to love? :D


----------



## Tailsy (May 19, 2009)

I think Mesprit is the coolest-looking. :3


----------



## Evolutionary (May 21, 2009)

Azelf's looks and Mesprit's control ability things(emotion).


----------



## Waterphire (May 24, 2009)

Mesprit. Yes, it can be ANNOYING to catch *stares at Pearl game*, but it is really good actually, in all aspects. Not only is it pretty, but-
Javanese: I'M prettier! AND you're supposed to give me Poffins! Now!
Mind Javanese. She's been a bit irritable lately.


----------



## Peegeray (May 24, 2009)

i like mesprit and azelf
uxie is just lame


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (May 24, 2009)

I never really liked Uxie's fancy head thing, but the knowledge controlling is pretty cool.
Mesprit used to be my favourite because of the emotions and pink, but now I look at it again and it's face kinda creeps me out.
Azelf looks the coolest, but I don't care much for the willpower (probably because I don't have much of it).

I think I'll go with the best looking.


----------



## Dark Marowak (May 24, 2009)

I like Azelf. It's attack stats are really high and it looks cool.
Uxie comes a close 2nd though.


----------



## Minkow (May 24, 2009)

Taliax said:


> Azelf because I said so. :P


Basically that.


----------



## Lollicat (May 25, 2009)

I only like Azelf because of its role on the battlefield. I usually EV train in high defense and special defense, then in battle, I buff it up with Nasty Plot once or twice. Then a quick Psychic knocks 'em out :D


----------



## UnderFire (May 25, 2009)

I say Azelf :D


----------



## Claudster (May 25, 2009)

I don't have a definite favourite but if I had to chooose ONE of them I would pick Mesprit just because it looks cool.


----------



## Evolutionary (May 27, 2009)

AWESOME


Ewwww


Pretty awesome...ability thing is SWEEEET~
Balance is nice as well.

Just did it to see sprites and stuffffff.


----------



## Astral (Jun 27, 2009)

Jetx said:


> whoo, go Uxie :D
> 
> Azelf is just stupid and Mesprit sucks, basically.


Exactly. >:D

..although, Azelf is fun. On Shoddy, o'course. ;3


----------



## @lex (Jun 27, 2009)

Azelf. It's blue :)


----------



## FKOD (Jun 27, 2009)

Uxie, with its superb wisdomosity!


----------



## Skylands (Jul 7, 2009)

Their stats are different, but they all add up evenly. Each one has the chance to win, depending on nature, stats, level, and moves. But, I would have to say Azelf.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Jul 29, 2009)

I like Azelf. (:
It has the best stats for my fighting style, a great concept, and it just looks so cool.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Aug 1, 2009)

Mesprit, pink legendaries for the win...


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll go for Azelf, because he looks the coolest.


----------

